# Black Forest sites



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

We are meeting friends for a 10-day stay in the Black Forest
We will be doing some touring, but we are looking for a campsite to use as a base with restaurant/bar and other mod cons and with a reasonable access to a town/village
Anywhere south of Stuttgart would be handy
Does anyone have any recommendations for a one or two stop location?
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi mgb;

A previous post of mine might be of interest....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-616213.html#616213

Pete


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, I can unreservedly recommend this site www.camping-muenstertal.de
We have stayed there a few times and it has just about the best facilities I have found anywhere. The site is located in the village of Munsterthal which is near to Bad Krozingen ans the A5 Autobahn about 20kms south of Freiburg. There is a good restaurant on site and the staff are very helpful and welcoming. When we checked in we were given a tourist card which allows free rail travel throughout the Black Forest area and there is a railway halt just outside the gates. The train from there goes to Bad Krozingen which is on the main line and from there one can go on to Freiburg or the other villages in the area. Great idea and no need to drive.

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>Here< is another one for you. A great site and easy walking distance into town. Great swimming pool complex and bicycle hire facilities. Didn't try the on site restaurant but there is a great one in town.

I drove into Freiburg (no problem parking with a blue badge) but there must be public transport available from town.

peedee


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Agree with Peedee.
Kirchzarten is a cracker of a site - be there myself sometime May/June.
Bob


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Agree with Peedee.
Kirchzarten is a cracker of a site - be there myself sometime May/June.
Bob


----------

